# Looks like Parvo



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis are in big trouble. It looks like Parvo, even though the Parvo test was negative. The vet is treating it like Parvo. Fluids, rest antiemetics, pain meds. 

The isolation hospital room has a dog with canine influenza, so I am in room 5 with my girls until the vet closes. I will take them home, nurse them overnight, and bring them back in the morning. 

Noelle is sicker than Francis. Her heart is racing and her white cell count is low. She pooed blood 3 times since 10:20.

PF, I am so scared right now. I feel like the worst pet mom in the world.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh poor dogs and poor you! Surely they have been vaccinated, which must help to control the virulence. All our thoughts and good wishes are with you - you can all make it through this.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no, poor girls and poor you  I know they are very delicate right now, especially Noelle, but they have so many people rooting for them. Come on, babies, be strong! Keeping you all in my prayers!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Click -N -Treat

First of all, you know that we are with you. Thinking of you, praying for you and for Noelle and Francis. They need all your love and care right now so the most important thing is to focus on that. This will be a big factor in helping them get better.

Secondly, you are a great dog mom. You were up with the pups all night, worried about them, comforting them, seeking advice. You took them to the vet as soon as you could. None of us can control everything around our dogs, and sometimes that gets them, and us, in trouble. Hindsight of course knows everything, but guess what? We are human, and we also need to let our dogs live and play and be dogs.

We are rooting for you and Noelle and Francis and I hope they feel our love coming though. Big hugs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

You are not the worst mom, you are the best mom! They're getting TLC now. My thoughts and love to them both and to you! <3


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe this isn't Parvo but something else that will respond well to your vet's treatment.

If it is Parvo you really need to sanitize where they have pood inside and out. I am sure your vet will talk to you about that.

Since your dogs were vaccinated and healthy to begin with, they have the best chance of beating this. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! Not what I was hoping to read at all! You are NOT A BAD MOM!!! You are doing everything right for them and with all the supportive protocols and hopefully it is a mild case, they will be fine! Extra prayers for you and the kids!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh no! And they're both sick, too. How awful. 

We're rooting for you. If it helps, one of my childhood dogs had parvo as a puppy and with fluids and treatment she fully recovered and lived a healthy life for 15 years - and she was a German Shepherd mix, so that's a long lifespan for them.

They're getting the best of care and there's nothing you could have done that you haven't already.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Hugs for you and prayers for your babies. 
You are a fantastic mom, no one could prevent or plan for this turn of events, and you are giving your everything to see that they get better. Be as good to yourself as you are to them, your babies need you! 
Love and strength to you all.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for your support. Noelle's heart rate is slower. Her fever is gone. The vet added hot water bottles made of exam gloves to their blankets.

Noelle has stopped pooping blood. They are both relaxed and quiet. 

I wish I was relaxed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my goodness. I am so very sorry to hear this. However, a great Mom like you made sure your kiddos got prompt and excellent care. It's good to hear that they are responding well to treatment.

I prescribe a lovely cup of tea, glass of wine, strong adult beverage, or soothing cup of hot chocolate. What ever strikes your fancy and sooths the soul.

Too bad the vet isn't allowed to give you a lovely little tranquilizer. I have, on occasion, requested that and somehow they always laugh at me. I, however, have been serious.

I will send prayers, good thoughts and hugs your way.

Vikng Queen


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...you are not a bad mom. You've done all anyone could do. Some of these horrible viruses are just too powerful and over whelming to fight off, even with vaccinations. Poor little pups. They are in the best hands now and I am sending my very best that they will respond to the treatment and get well. I'll be thinking of you, Francis and Noell and hoping things will turn for the better. 


I agree with a glass of wine or a shot of whisky for you...might as well calm your nerves for a while and maybe take a little nap while your babies take a nap. That's the best thing to help the body heal...sleep. (((hugs)))


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this!
Did the idea of giving them Tamaflu come up? I have heard breeders say that they have had great success in treating parvo outbreaks with it. Though I think that you would need to find it in a human pharmacy and bring it to the Vet, don't think that it has reached the level of vets carrying it for dogs as yet.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I feel like the worst pet mom in the world.


Absolutely not!

I'm sure there are worse... 

There, does that make ya feel better.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

glad i got to this thread when the news started getting better. it is terrible to feel so helpless. but thank heaven you are their mom and not someone who wouldn't take them to the vet. wow. you must all be exhausted. paws crossed for continued improvement.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this! It has to be just the scariest thing ever for you. You have done everything you could. Praying for you and your precious babies. Keep us posted.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope they both feel better soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My heart sank when I saw your update on the thread from last night. I am just so very sorry for you all to have to go through this.

Strong poodle vibes from us to you. I hope you have a quiet night and that you see some signs of improvement very soon.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this but happy to see there seems to be improvement already.

Fingers crossed for both of them. Your BT is very cute, and so is your poodle.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What awful news. I'm so sorry. Glad they both seem to be improving, thinking very good thoughts for you all. Come on Noelle & Francis!!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Awe hugs! Bad stuff happens, that does not mean you are a bad mom. My understanding is that even with vaccines there is a slight chance they can become infected. Hoping the best for you and the pups, it sounds like they are getting better?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are the best possible Mom, up all night then to the vets. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry to hear this!!!! I will be thinking really really really good thoughts for all of you!!!! HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope that you have time to update us tonight - we are all worried about your babies.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We are home. Noelle let loose a bloody mess on the floor, but has otherwise been quiet. Francis is snoring, which sounds like music right now. They have sub-q fluids that will absorb overnight. They still have IV ports, which I will flush out a few times tonight.

I have them in two nests on the floor in my bedroom, so I can watch them overnight. The vomiting has stopped, but Noelle is still leaking bloody poop. It is much slower now. Hopefully, it will stop soon. I will be bringing them back to the vet tomorrow at 7:15 am. 

Another concern is my own nausea. I have Type 1 diabetes and I have to eat, but the stress is making me sick. I will drink pop and try to keep my blood glucose high enough. I keep going low. I have to be well enough to look after them, and right now I am having a hard time. 

Francis and Noelle are resting. I need to rest, too. But, it is hard. 

Thanks for being her for me, PF. I appreciate it.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I am sorry. I hope your pups are starting to feel better.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

You need to eat real food... Order something delivery. A sick Mama is no Bueno.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, to real food for you too. If you get too sick to care for them then there is all kinds of room for troubles. I hope you have a quiet night and that Noelle's intestine starts to calm down.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts for all 3 of you. I wish I lived nearby so I could bring you some food. Delivery is a great idea.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My daughter ordered my favorite pizza for me. Eating it made me nauseated. I'm overtired and overwhelmed. 

Noelle just got up and made a mess. I gotta go.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Rice congee for the pups, maybe for you too? Something bland but nutritious, small amounts. C'mon mama, you need to get some real nutrition too, and sleep as well. Does your daughter live with you? Can she spell you so that you get a few consecutive hours of sleep without worrying about Noelle and Francis? This is on the theory that something is better than nothing.

May tomorrow be much better.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I just read through your posts - such a stressful time you are having with the little pups. I hope this evening things settle down a little and you can get some needed rest.

Sending healing thoughts to Noelle and Francis, get better soon girls!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The raging headache I've been dealing with all day is finally gone. Good news. Neither dog has vomited since this morning. That's good news. Noelle turned and looked me in the eye for the first time. Good news. Noelle recognized her, "Love break," song and sighed. Good news. Francis recognizes me. Good news. I will hang on to the good news. 

Last night and this morning were horrible. Thanks to the vet, they are doing much better. Right now, the puppies are warm as toast with their hot water bottles and socks stuffed with warm rice. They are quiet and sleeping. I have three hours to nap before I need to flush their catheters, so I'm going to sleep for a while. I'll be back around midnight CST with an update. I can't tell you how much your support means to me. 

Heal Francis. Heal Noelle. Just.. heal.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! I'm on edge too. It's sounding like they just may pull through this...sounding pretty good. I'm sending my best that they continue to stay strong. And you must too. Gosh darn it! I just made a big 10qt pot of chicken soup. I wish I could bring you some. That's what you need....chicken soup, even if it's store bought. It's got electrolytes, a bit of protein and it's easy to digest. Or if you don't have that, how about a soft boiled egg and a half piece of dry toast? Easy on your tummy. Please eat a little something...just a little. You do need to stay well. I know you've been through a lot. But maybe things are going to look up tomorrow. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Know that we are all rooting and praying for you and your girls. We love you all very much-We want you all healthy and happy! Much love ~


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the words "good news" being repeated so many times - hope to hear more of it after your nap!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wishing you a peaceful night and good health for the pups AND for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sleep well, Click-N-Treat and baby girls :love2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hoping morning will bring even more improvement. Praying for your babies, and praying you got some rest and feel strong and able to cope. xo


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hoping you have a peaceful night and the kids continue to be on the upswing. Prayers for all!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll be up all night and praying for miracles. Get rest when you can, I know it's hard, but eat a little protein snack when you can. 

It's frustrating that I can't do anything from here to help. I have been in your shoes before. Hang in there.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I didn't get any sleep. Every time I dozed off, I freaked out and woke myself up. Francis got up and took a few steps. Then she got cold and started shivering. I popped her back in her nest, added some hot water bottles and a sock stuffed with rice heating pad. She settled back down and dozed off. Right now, I wish she was snoring louder. But, then again, I can hear Noelle breathe, too.

Noelle is still leaking, although much slower. I cleaned up her tail and bum. She's not significantly better than she was a few hours ago, but she is no worse. Noelle moved so she could have her head next to Francis. They like it best, and relax the most, when I am on the floor next to them. 

Tomorrow at the vet, I'll be able to sit on the floor with them while they get more IV fluids. Hopefully, I'll have good news. Right now things are stable. Stressful, but stable. My alarm goes off at 5:45, so I really do need to try and sleep.

Oh, and I did eat some more. Thanks PF for everything. More tomorrow.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update! I am glad things are stable - not much better but no worse either.

Now for some sleep for you, Mama!

I think all of your PF followers will be thinking good thoughts for you and the girls tonight!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel bad for all you're going thru. If they tested negative for Parvo, are there any other possibilities?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Stable is good, and I am glad you had something to eat. Make sure to bring some snacks with you to the vet's office tomorrow.
We are praying for all three of you, hoping for better news tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle stood up as I was leaving the bedroom. She trotted after me at my heels for a bit, then went into the kitchen. She went to the back door. I asked if she wanted to go outside. She looked me in the eye. I put her leash on and took her out. She walked to the outdoor water dish and drank three licks.

Wait! You're not supposed to be drinking. I took her away from the water. She didn't like that and gave me a classic, and I do me classic, Noelle is displeased, look. She attempted to return to the water dish. Gave me an even stronger, Noelle is displeased, look. I took her back in the house.

Noelle got on top of Francis and cuddled up for a second, then went back to her own bed and hot water bottles.

Noelle is still Noelle. That gave me hope. More hope than you can imagine. Please, please let this be a sign things will turn around and she will be okay. Just like when Francis eyed my pizza an hour ago. Hmm, something smells good. Whatcha got cookin'? When I didn't let her have any, Francis gave me the Sad Francis look. 

Francis is snoring like a loud buzz saw. Noelle just tricked me into getting a drink of water. It's not much, but I'll take it. I can get some sleep, now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was so pleased to wake up to better news this morning: it really does sound as if things are improving - not yet out of the woods, but on the right path. Do take care of your own health, too - I know that the gnawing anxiety makes it nearly impossible to eat, but maybe a mug of good soup that you can sip, or milk if you can drink it. There are PFers all over the world sharing your anxiety, and willing Noells and Francis to get better - draw on our strength.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Would you believe there was a loud explosion a block away and we just lost power? I have to flush the puppy's catheters in the dark! Can my life please, please get easier now?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You can do this. Do you have your stuff ready? 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

You are the best BK! iPhone has a flashlight. Success! But wow is this a a mess. 15 houses in town have no power. 15. In a community of 55,000. Our house is one of them? Really?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Out where I live, I've gotten used to chronic power outages. I've gotten spoiled with my phone's flashlight. Dark house with black dogs, I'm legally blind to boot. Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The power pole exploded and broke apart, which knocked over a tree, which blew a fuse, so we have no electricity. The electric company guy is trying to patch us back up. You have got to be kidding me! I have not slept since Sunday and I am getting loopy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe the power going out is Nature's way of telling you it's time to just shut down and sleep. You've earned a rest. Are the pups all flushed and good now? If they are, it's time to just shut down a bit. I don't know what the weather is like up there, is it too hot/cold to sleep? Can you open a window and relax? 
Kiss the pupkins for me, and allow yourself some downtime. 

I'll be sending all my best wishes for you all.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You are such a strong and wonderful mama. You know when you can get some sleep - on the floor at the Vet's office.
Been there done that. Being some pillows and blankets - even a blow up mattress if you have one.

**** you might have missed my message earlier - ask the Vet about Tamaflu - I have heard a couple of breeders say that they have had success with it during parvo outbreaks.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just sent 'Murphy' a message to get lost "or else"!!!!!! 
Good Grief, hope he listens! LOL!!!!!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts to the pups and calming thoughts to you! I hope today brings continued improvements!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sending more good thoughts your way


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you are asleep... The power outage was too much. Praying for continued improvement for Francis and Noelle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you got a little sleep and that you are ok to take the sicklings to the vet just now. Even though you didn't have a quiet night I am glad there were signs of improvement from both your little girls.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The power is still out. I am back at the vet. Both puppies look a little better. They were up and walking around the house. Fingers crossed for an even better day today. The vet will be back shortly with meds.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hang in there ! Stable is good, this will get better. The first few days are the worse.

I hope you could sleep a good few hours. You need to be in good shape to take care of them and yourself.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Glad the puppies are looking much better!! Now that means you can relax a bit and go to sleep!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Like Dechi (and all of us really) I am concerned for you as well as for your girls. I hope that you can get a decent meal and some sleep once they are set up with today's meds and you've had a chance to talk with the vet. Things do sound like the pups may turn the corner well today.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was looking out the window at the vet, when I saw three ComEd trucks. One was hauling a power pole. I know where that is going!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a good sign indeed. Today will be a lot easier for you than yesterday.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Click-N-Treat, just getting caught up on this awful situation for Noelle and Francis. I'm so sorry! You are a great puppy mom and are doing everything possible for your girls. Like the others, I am hoping you can take care of yourself through this. Good news on the power pole. That was just insane that your house was affected--on top of everything else !

Tons of good thoughts this is a happy, relaxing day.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Doing better and better. Vet is surprised and pleased at how well they are responding. No fevers. No vomiting. Ice chips in an hour. Francis is Barking at dogs and weird noises. Sooo relieved. Noelle wants water. She is slightly dehydrated. The IV will help. She was up and around today when I got up.

We still don't know for sure if this is Parvo. Tests were negative. Symptoms match. Treating it aggressively is what matters. They aren't out of the woods, but I see a clearing ahead. 

Heal puppies! Heal! Good dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

VERY encouraging and wonderful! :clap2::dancing:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Phew, what a relief! I was so worried for them!

I hope you were able to sleep and that the power is back on soon! <3


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh C&T... it sure does sound like the situation has turned a corner. Steady as she goes I think...little by little I bet they're going to be getting stronger just as long as they don't do too much too soon. I know how puppies are...they feel a little better and may tend to over do it. I hope you can relax a little and take care of yourself. Glad it looks like the power will be back up soon. I'm continuing to root for these little gals.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a blessing that your kiddos are recovering well. Rest easy and take care of yourself.

((((Hugs)))). 

Cathy


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got in and immediately came on to check - what very good news! I will echo all the others, and remind you to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Yay!!! That's such good news 

Don't forget to take care of yourself too!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG I can't believe it about the power and your rough night! I am so glad that is behind you now and the pups are improving steadily. Like everyone else, I want to encourage you to take care of yourself as best you can right now. The pups are in good hands with the vet and your health is just as important.

Sending continued best wishes and hope you have a very restful night tonight!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle's diarrhea looks like poop and not blood. She is grumbling and irritated. I will ask if she is in pain, but I think she is more frustrated and confused. She is in my lap and sleeping. 

They both had a few licks of water. 

We still have no electricity at our house!!!! My husband put my insulin in a cooler with an ice pack wrapped in a towel. 

I ate breakfast and glucose is steady at 128. We are all doing better today. Hope this is the start of a good trend.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor babies!! I am so relieved that they seem to be headed in the right direction now!! I am so glad that you seem to be doing better as well! HUGS to all and I hope they continue to improve!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Been a tough few days but hang in there and keep the updates coming.

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just checking in before I head to bed. Good news, so sweet dreams for us all. : )
I do hope your power is up and running soon, too. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I just now read through all the posts, so sorry I missed this and being one of many here supporting you. So glad to read things are looking better, take care of yourself too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Woke up, first thing to do was to check here and am relieved that things are looking up! Now you must take care of yourself! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

WE STILL DON'T HAVE POWER! ? This is ridiculous. I mean 15 houses out of 55,000, and it has to be ours??? Now? I am laughing so hard. 12 hours and counting.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Wishing you continued improvement!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you call the power company and explain you have a medical reason to have power restored? I do not know if it would help but might be worth trying.

You might want to get one of those small refrigerators that can be plugged into a car to keep your insulin in case you lose power.

We recently had our power go out, only 45 of the houses in our subdivision. We were among the last ones to get power just before midnight. I had to feed the dogs by candle light and was starting to worry about food in the freezer and fridge. The next day I went out and bought some longlasting bright lanterns.

I hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am sure the power company is working on it. The pole is in an inaccessible backyard. They will get it working. Our neighbor, who still has power has given us some extention cords, so that will help us through.

Puppies and I are still at the vet. Noelle had a whole IV bag and has a new smaller bag. They sped up Francis' IV. They seem cold, so I am adding more hot water bags. IV fluid is room temperature, so I am not surprised they feel cold.

Francis will probably start oral meds tomorrow. Noelle is still on injections. Slow, steady improvement is happening. 

Thank you all for your care and concern. It sustains me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After Sandy we had no power for about two weeks and we had a blizzard during the 2nd week. I have all the empathy I can generate for you right now about the girls, but I can't get too worked up over the power outage part. I think MiniPoo's idea about a frig for your insulin or a generator that you can keep your home frig going with are things you should think about.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad there is improvement! What a relief. Hugs to you all and I hope your power is returned soon.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Do the vets have any clue at this point what caused this crisis? Glad all signs are pointing to steady improvements!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

The power outage is a welcome distraction, and not a serious problem. It is making me laugh on a day when I could cry. Laughing helps me cope. 

Puppies have received lots of IV fluids. And are doing... Ready to cheer? Francis is starting to get her wigglies back. Yahoo! Noelle is well enough for a bath. Yahoo! Francis is making happy snorting sounds. Yahoo! Noelle is smiling. Yahoo! 

I know how easily things can flip flop, so I am not getting my hopes up, yet. I am just so glad to watch things get slowly better. Tomorrow, we will go back to the vet for round three of IV's. I don't need to come in until noon if they are doing well. Go Francis. Go Noelle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! It sounds good. I forget...without going back through all these pages, did the vet put them on an antibiotic in case of a secondary infection or in case there is an infection that's not got to do with a virus? Even if this is indeed a virus, I'm wondering, since he's not positive about the parvo, if any other things might be going on. What about a stool sample testing for various ickies, like protazoa or parasites...just in case? Of course, the first order of business is to get the fluid in them and so forth but I was just wondering, curious I guess what else might be transpiring.

I'm sure pullin' for those two little dumplings and it sure is sounding like they're feeling better. Things are looking up. Now, if the power can just come on by evening, that would be super. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, they are on heavy duty antibiotics to prevent secondary infection. They are responding wonderfully. Francis is barking at all the dogs in the vet. Noelle even gave a little woof. I am very pleased with the care they are receiving. They look better every hour.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

All paws crossed here! Keep the positive news coming.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Home, with the lights on. Today is opposite day. Noelle wanted to run in the yard. I caught her and brought her inside. Hopefully we will have a peaceful evening.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

So happy to hear you have power and your pups are feeling much better.

Did your vet ever come up with a diagnosis for their illness, or will this be another mystery disease?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It's a mystery disease. It's so much like Parvo that they are treating it as if it were. They're hitting it with anti-all-the-things. Aggressive treatment is working so far, though. You should have seen Noelle perk up when she went in the yard! I felt bad not letting her frolic, but she's not ready for that. Soon, dear Noelle. Soon. 

It's time for Mom to pour herself a nice glass of Irish cream on the rocks. Drinking while forum posting doesn't mix, so I'll be back tomorrow. Love to you all. Thanks for hanging out with me today at the vets office. I felt your kindness and it lifted me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So happy to hear that they are doing so well - hope you can finally get some rest tonight!
Just curious, if you care to answer - what makes them call this parvo when they had negative test results rather than HGE subsequent to the trash raiding? Was their something in their lab work or vital signs that made the distinction?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle's white cell count was low. But, Francis had a slightly elevated count. Today Noelle's count was going up. Francis' is normal. Parvo? Maybe a false negative? Maybe they aren't shedding virus right now so that's why the test was negative? Maybe it's not Parvo at all and something else? I don't know. I do know they are improving. 

I just gave Noelle a bath, well a half a bath. I wet down her back end. She stood on a stool to keep her IV port dry. (Covered in plastic, of course.) When she was wet only on her back end, it was kind of amazing seeing how she would look in a Historically Correct Continental without hip rosettes. I think she will rock that look some day.

And, for the first time since she got sick, I am thinking about someday. Heal Noelle. Heal. PF would love to see you in an HCC.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What you said: Go Francis. Go Noelle. And yes, PF will LOVE seeing Noelle in the HCC.

It's frustrating to only see these updates late in the day, but that's how I have to do it. I am beyond grateful and send thanks to the Universe both your girls are stronger and continue to improve.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so happy for you all - now for a steady recovery with no more shocks.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> The raging headache I've been dealing with all day is finally gone. Good news. Neither dog has vomited since this morning. That's good news. Noelle turned and looked me in the eye for the first time. Good news. Noelle recognized her, "Love break," song and sighed. Good news. Francis recognizes me. Good news. I will hang on to the good news.
> 
> Last night and this morning were horrible. Thanks to the vet, they are doing much better. Right now, the puppies are warm as toast with their hot water bottles and socks stuffed with warm rice. They are quiet and sleeping. I have three hours to nap before I need to flush their catheters, so I'm going to sleep for a while. I'll be back around midnight CST with an update. I can't tell you how much your support means to me.
> 
> Heal Francis. Heal Noelle. Just.. heal.


Ohhhh, Click-N-Treat, I'm just so thankful things are getting better for Francis and Noelle and I'm hoping you're getting some sleep now too. What a stressful experience for all of you. 

You know, I have to say this... I feel so terrible that I haven't been back to the Health Forum until tonight. I knew from the other thread that Noelle and Francis were sick that one night, but when I left the thread, it looked like things had calmed a bit. I should have checked back, and I feel so bad that I didn't. I want to give my support too. Anyway, I will continue reading and looking for continued updates. (( hugs)) to the three of you. ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Home, with the lights on. Today is opposite day. Noelle wanted to run in the yard. I caught her and brought her inside. Hopefully we will have a peaceful evening.


Just got through the thread, and oh my gosh! I can't believe the things you've been through. I'm just so sorry, but also I'm SO grateful that things are (starting) to get back to normal. Hope the night is peaceful and you'll wake up rested and feeling better. ((hugs))


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

So glad to hear the kids are still improving  I hope today goes smoothly for you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad things are so much better. Since they were in the garbage I wonder why your vet didn't look closely at pancreatitis rather than parvo. Lily had bad pancreatitis after garbage picking once, bloody diarrhea (for a day or so), vomiting, lethargy (for several days).


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm not sure why, either, Catherine. Especially since the test was negative. Either way, the treatment plan worked beautifully. This morning, I have my puppies back. They are getting into mischief and want to play with toys. 

Francis ate 6 tablespoons of the I/D food. Noelle ate 3. They are up and moving around. I took them outside. We had a flooding rain overnight. Our backyard used to be a swamp about 50 years ago. When it rains a lot, it turns back into a pond. Today there were ducks swimming in our yard. Noelle--having never seen a duck in the yard--barked at them. BARK! Bark! Normally, I say, "Tone it!" And she tones it down. Today, I let her bark. She hasn't barked since Monday. Noelle wagged her tail this morning. I haven't seen her do that since Monday, either. They wandered around the yard, sniffing this and nosing that. They enthusiastically greeted our neighbor, Mr. J. Now they are back inside and resting on their mats. 

They have been improving steadily; however, I noticed a big change in Noelle after her bath yesterday. I got all the stink off her for real, instead of just using deodorizing wipes. Once she was dry and fluffy, I could tell she felt better. I spent an hour brushing her, even though she didn't need such a thorough comb out. She sighed deeply and stretched out her body. Line brushing every bit of her hair, and using grooming spray, made Noelle smell like... Noelle. 

Scent is a powerful emotional trigger for humans. The smell of snickerdoodles reminds me of my mom. Roses of my wedding. We associate thousands of memories with scent. It must be the same for our dogs. Even more so for our dogs. No longer smelling like sickness obviously helped Noelle feel better. I use the same grooming spray every night and Noelle is calmed by the ritual of spritz, brush, comb. The change in her after the brushing was wonderful. She didn't seem as out of it and confused. She wanted to play with me with a paper towel tube. 

This morning Noelle is wagging her tail and looking, and acting, like herself, only at a quarter of the speed. Francis is acting like herself at 1/2 speed. 

Noelle isn't out of the woods, yet. She still has bloody diarrhea, although there is way less. She's started to eat and is taking an interest in her surroundings. Whatever this terrible illness is, the dogs are doing much better. In the end, that matters to me more than a diagnostic name. In a strange way, I almost hope the vet was right. If this is Parvo, they are 100% immune for life and I don't have to worry about it coming back. If it was something else... Well, I can't go down that road right now.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I always push for a thorough cleaning at the end stages of illness. Getting better is a mental state, if one feels dirty and smells sick, they'll stay sick. Get out of that sickly nasty state to help boost the emotional state and your mind can focus on a healthier mode which helps turn the tide. Physical healing comes from emotional healing. 
The image of ducks swimming in your yard and the barking at them made me smile. They're on their way back!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so happy for you and you little ones. I think Noelle will catch up soon and feel good as new. I enjoyed reading about the bath and spray...the scents and how they are so connected to emotion. And I agree...I bet dogs have lots of memories and emotions hooked up to scents. That sounds like a nice relaxing, contenting grooming session. I'll continue to send my best wishes for Noelle to feel better soon. So happy that things are getting back to normal.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so very, very happy both pups are better and Noelle enjoyed her grooming so thoroughly!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am glad things are so much better. Since they were in the garbage I wonder why your vet didn't look closely at pancreatitis rather than parvo. Lily had bad pancreatitis after garbage picking once, bloody diarrhea (for a day or so), vomiting, lethargy (for several days).



I forget which value it is, but pancreatitis is evident in the bloodwork, easy to rule out if the value is normal.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So happy that they are doing so well!
I guess that we all want to know what caused it, so we can learn something in case we ever are in a similar situation...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And of course one thing we will want to quiz you on is your vaccination protocol since that is something most of us struggle with and try to minimize! I am wondering what age they were given, and did you give half doses as is commonly accepted as adequate for small dogs? How long since their last vaccine and when they became ill? Did they get anything more recently such as rabies or bordatella, or begin heartworm and or flea and tick treatment?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny, for humans it is amylase...don't know if it is the same for dogs.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Click-N-Treat, I am so glad to read this update! It does sound like your pups are on the mend -- hip hip hooray! Smart for you to keep a close eye until Noelle is completely out of the woods and all systems look "normal" again.

I was fascinated by your account of bathing and soothing Noelle and I totally get that!! That was my go-to comfort strategy with my children growing up -- washing away the scent of sick and replacing it with soothing lovely scents, adjusting lighting and also sounds (my usual was to stop commercial TV and radio and substitute a much-loved movie or some classical music). Comfort foods, a slower pace -- warmth if they were chilly and so on. All of the senses come into play for wellness and as others have said - wellness is a mental as well as physical state. How cool that you thought of that for Noelle and her reaction to the bathing ritual bears out the truth of that! 

I am so happy things are settling down!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checking in to make sure it is still 'good news' and it is!!!!! Hooray! I loved reading that!
I'm beginning to wonder if it was Pancreatitis too...........


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

They are home!!! No IV's. Lots of meds and probiotics. But, home. Full recovery for both is expected.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Awwwhhh, they both look a little sick still but they're on their feet and outside, so hurray !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Considering all, they look wonderful!! Great nursing on your part, Click-N-Treat! 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it would be amylase that would be off for pancreatitis. When Lily had her round with pancreatitis I knew that's what it was based on her symptoms. I didn't get blood work since she bounced back quickly.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I was gone on business for a few days and didn't check PF, what a scary thread to read! I'm sooo glad Francis and Noelle are doing better.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> They are home!!! No IV's. Lots of meds and probiotics. But, home. Full recovery for both is expected.


Oh my gosh, I am SO happy to read this update! Now, and maybe for the first time, you all can truly get some rest! Gentle hugs to all three of you! ❤


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Woo hoo, welcome home, girls!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis are doing better every hour. They frolicked outside and barked at more ducks in the yard. They played with Mr. J. the neighbor. They napped. They ate. Things are looking up. I couldn't be happier. Awesome.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So happy to hear this!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle and Francis are doing better every hour. They frolicked outside and barked at more ducks in the yard. They played with Mr. J. the neighbor. They napped. They ate. Things are looking up. I couldn't be happier. Awesome.



Yipeeeee!!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I put pills in Noelle's food and now she's skeptical. She needs to eat every two hours, but started backing away. Hmmm. I scooped some food on a spoon, put the spoon on the floor and left. I heard the spoon rattling around on the floor. 

Trot, trot trot, Noelle comes and finds me. She leads me to the kitchen.
I asked, "What do you want? Do you want to go outside?"
Noelle bumped the spoon with her nose. More please!

Ahh, that's my girl. She is back. The vet commented on how sweet and adorable Noelle and Francis are. Some dogs get aggressive after intensive care. My two were all hugs and smiles. I can't say they are the best dogs ever, because, face it, your dog is the best. I can say they are the best dogs for me. And I get to keep them both.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle and Francis are doing better every hour. They frolicked outside and barked at more ducks in the yard. They played with Mr. J. the neighbor. They napped. They ate. Things are looking up. I couldn't be happier. Awesome.



Seriously, this is the best news I've heard today!! YAY!!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I put pills in Noelle's food and now she's skeptical. She needs to eat every two hours, but started backing away. Hmmm. I scooped some food on a spoon, put the spoon on the floor and left. I heard the spoon rattling around on the floor.
> 
> Trot, trot trot, Noelle comes and finds me. She leads me to the kitchen.
> I asked, "What do you want? Do you want to go outside?"
> ...



Your post brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad your babies are okay! ❤


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is (hopefully) my final update on this sad and scary thread. Noelle is doing great. Francis is doing great. They are eating, peeing, pooping, running, jumping and puppying just fine.

WHEW!

I am aware they can relapse, and I am watching them like a good mom would. But, so far they are doing fine. A few weeks of special food, meds, and probiotics, and I think everything will be OK. 

I want to thank everyone who virtually held my hand these past few days. I couldn't have done this without you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have never been happier to see a thread close........on a happy ending!!!
Now, on to normal puppyhood I hope!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow! This is fantastic news! Did the vet say relapse is likely? I can't imagine them relapsing. I really think you and your vet did a stupendous job nursing them back to health. I am just so happy for you and those adorable little dumplings.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love happy endings. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Such great news. So glad the pupsters are back on their merry way to health. Well deserved rests for the three of you!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

YAY!!! I'm so happy to hear they're both doing great!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh wow! This is fantastic news! Did the vet say relapse is likely? I can't imagine them relapsing. I really think you and your vet did a stupendous job nursing them back to health. I am just so happy for you and those adorable little dumplings.


Relapse is possible, but not likely. They are going up and up. They each lost two pounds, so they are skinny puppies. They are eating about a quarter cup every few hours, so I expect they will regain the weight soon. 

Right now my biggest concern is figuring out what to do with Noelle's IV shaved leg. Ha! They left a bracelet in exactly the right place because the person who shaved her is also a groomer. Do I make her legs match? Hmm, sounds like I need to start a new thread. A much happier thread. Yay!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

This is the best news all week!

I am so very happy for you all. Have a joyful weekend!

Viking Queen


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so happy to read this! Yes! Bracelets on all four legs!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad things are looking up for them. I love good news.


Rick


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, if it was parvo, I would think they've got a pretty hefty natural immunity going on. 

I am very happy they're doing well and should be putting on a few pounds here pretty soon. Maybe a few chunks of meat or an egg a day will help too.

I agree...even Steven on the bracelets if possible. 

I just can't express how very happy I am for you and your pups!:dancing2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks again everyone. Noelle and Francis are back at 100%. If it wasn't for the weight loss, you would never know anything happened. I put Noelle in a Miami. Unfortunately, she is so thin, the clip makes her look truly emaciated. However, she is rocking those bracelets! Her feet look so happy when she walks. Once Noelle puts more weight on, and looks less like someone should make an emergency call to the ASPCA, I'll post a picture. She will be rocking a Miami all summer, so there is plenty of time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a blessing for all of you! VERY happy things have turned out so well!! Great job Mama.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Big cheers from us for Francis' and Noelle's recovery in such fine form! You have a great vet team, too!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I read a good veterinary article on HGE (which I am now struggling to find) which stated that it is very unusual for dogs to suffer a second bout once fully recovered from the first, which is reassuring for that possibility too. So glad to hear all is going well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I read a good veterinary article on HGE (which I am now struggling to find) which stated that it is very unusual for dogs to suffer a second bout once fully recovered from the first, which is reassuring for that possibility too. So glad to hear all is going well.



Wow, that is odd - I have known of many small dogs that suffer from reoccurring HGE their entire lives. Often stress related, often seen in Yorkies. My childhood Mini Schnauzer used to get it once a year.
But if that was the diagnosis here, it was probably caused by what they ate in the trash, so hopefully less likely to reoccur.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

t surprised me too, but it was a well referenced article. Wish I had bookmarked it, as I now can't find it of course!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> t surprised me too, but it was a well referenced article. Wish I had bookmarked it, as I now can't find it of course!



It just isn't true! It would be wonderful if it was, but it just isn't!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Thanks again everyone. Noelle and Francis are back at 100%. If it wasn't for the weight loss, you would never know anything happened. I put Noelle in a Miami. Unfortunately, she is so thin, the clip makes her look truly emaciated. However, she is rocking those bracelets! Her feet look so happy when she walks. Once Noelle puts more weight on, and looks less like someone should make an emergency call to the ASPCA, I'll post a picture. She will be rocking a Miami all summer, so there is plenty of time.


So, SO thankful to read this!!! We love you Noelle and Francis, but you had better not do that again! ;-)


----------

